# Classic Alaska?



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've been surfing, looking for a down winter jacket. Has anyone bought anything from Big Ray's? www.bigrays.com They have two Classic Alaska women's down parkas, 550 loft (yea, I'd like over 750, but I'm not mountain climbing). The prices seem very low for a down jacket of good quality, so I'm a bit hesitant to buy without seeing. Thanks


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I used to by from Big Rays when they had a store in Anchorage now everything comes from their Fairbanks store. Don't about their on line store but their Anchorage store was a great place to buy winter gear.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I used to buy from the store in Fbks but haven't bought anything online from them. The quality was good for what I bought. They had the BEST choppers. I wore those things for years before they finally gave out.


----------

